# Problème coverflow nano chromatique



## t3ct0niiik (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je vient de m'acheter un nano chromatique, et lorsque je tourne mon ipod (45 °), ca me met une note de musique noir , mais pourtant, j'ai remplie toutes les illustrations d'album, on ma dit qu'il fallait mettre les images d'album !!! Mais ou ??,  Parce que moi, sur itunes, je n'ai que illustrations je pe mettre une image qui va sur lecran mais quand je tourne rien !!!

Aidez moi svp !!!

Merci !!!


----------



## fandipod (6 Octobre 2008)

Il faut que tu séléctionnes l'album ensuite tu fais clique droit et obtenir les illustrations d'album et ensuite pas de problème normalement.... Tiens moi au jus


----------



## t3ct0niiik (6 Octobre 2008)

Comment ca séléctionner l'album ???


----------



## fandipod (6 Octobre 2008)

Tu séléctionnes l'album ou le morceau avec lequel tu veux associer la prochette et ensuite tu fais clique droit et obtenir les illustrations d'album....


----------



## t3ct0niiik (6 Octobre 2008)

Mais c'est fait !!! Mais ca me emt pas quand je tourne l'ipod regarde je t'ai envoyer un mp prend mon msn stp !!!


----------

